# Altruistic Egg Donor Preparation: Folic Acid? Extra Vitamins?



## Pisces34 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi

As I prepare to be an altruistic egg donor should I be taking folic acid or any other supplements?  For example: I am a bit confused as I know folic acid is to be taken before becoming pregnant but is this for egg or baby development?  If it's for baby development then maybe I don't need to take this?

Any guidance would be great!

Many thanks
Pxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Folic acid is necessary for the formation of the neural tube in the embryo so it is important that any deficiency in the mother is fully corrected before conception and regular supplies are maintained in the crucial first 12 weeks of development. Deficiency can lead to spinabifida and anencephaly where either the spine or the head fail to form properly.
You recipient must take it.

There is no harm in taking a good general pregnancy multi vitamin, mineral and omega 3 when wanting to grow good eggs. Pregnacare plus is my personal favourite, but there are plenty of choices on the shelf.


----------

